# Blackjack 224



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

I am considering buying this boat and it is located in Tallahasse. Does anyone have any experience with this boat? Better yet, is there an owner in the area that will allow me to come by and take a look at their boat. My main concern is if the casting deck would be as large as I like.


----------



## Scardog7 (Oct 11, 2011)

Not much help but that boat is high end nice.


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

They are nice and are supposed to be a good rough water boat. I would like to look at one before I make a drive to T'hasse.


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

Blackjack is a Kenner built boat and one of the smoothest and driest riding boats i ever rode in.(bay boat)


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Blackjack 224


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

It's a beautiful boat. Currently I'm torn between an older Maverick 21 ft. Master Angler and the Blackjack.


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

Seen one over in carrabelle last week. Beautiful ride.


----------



## SteveH (Oct 3, 2007)

I have a 2007 Blackjack and love the ride. I just got it last year, but could not be happier with it. I am in Mobile, but you are welcome to come by sometime and take a look at it. Let me know if you want some casting deck measurements.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Tooletime has one with a tower. Sharp ride.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

There are a couple of them @ Lost Key Marina... A look in the bilge show VERY VERY tight quarters.

What does that mean? Extreamly difficult to install a thruhull X-ducer.


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

Thanks for the replies. While the Blackjack is a sharp looking boat I have decided to go with the Master Angler 21. I am an upper bay/shallow water angler and the MA is better suited for my style of fishing. I chunk artificials all day and love the deck space and wide gunnels of the MA.


----------



## fishnhuntguy (Feb 8, 2012)

*Do it*

I fished on one 2 weeks ago in Se LA. Rig had a 300 Yammy 4S. This boat screamed. lots of storage and rod lockers. I would get on if I had the funds.:thumbup:


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

This is the boat I passed on. It just doesn't have a big enough casting deck for my liking.


----------



## Rjw615 (May 26, 2008)

What's the MA look like David?


----------



## Scardog7 (Oct 11, 2011)

Well, congratulations. The Blackjack is a truly high end boat and certainly worthy of it. But, you need to have what will give you the best value for what you do. Good call on the MA.


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

This will soon be my new sled.


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

Scardog7 said:


> Well, congratulations. The Blackjack is a truly high end boat and certainly worthy of it. But, you need to have what will give you the best value for what you do. Good call on the MA.



The Blackjack would have cost me less in the end. I am eventually repowering with a 250 SHO.


----------



## Reel Sick (May 4, 2009)

Good looking boat lots of walking room for you on that one.
Congrats on the new fishing machine. I bet she will scoot!!
The SHO is an awesome motor!!


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

The plan was to hang the SHO on my Canyon Bay. But, that's another story.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Fine rig!


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Trailer is not long enough!

The trailer has cantalevered bunks. I like a Full length trailer frame.

But the worse part is the bunks do not go all the way to the transom. This can create a "Hook" in the hull and you end up with a ill handling boat.

As I've many times.....I haven't see to many boat trailers that could not use some adjusting....But in this case the trailer is just To Small.


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

I thought that the trailer looked small. I will need to address that with the current owner.


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

The bunks are short because the MA has integrated trim tabs. The trim tabs are actually on the bottom of the hull and longer bunks would make contact with the trim tabs. However, after changing my mind for the 50th time, I've decided to go with the Blackjack. Through some research I learned that the 21 ft. Mavericks are notorious for stringer failures. I will be picking up the Blackjack tomorrow.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

dabutcher said:


> The bunks are short because the MA has integrated trim tabs. The trim tabs are actually on the bottom of the hull and longer bunks would make contact with the trim tabs. However, after changing my mind for the 50th time, I've decided to go with the Blackjack. Through some research I learned that the 21 ft. Mavericks are notorious for stringer failures. I will be picking up the Blackjack tomorrow.


Awesome! Those are good looking boats.


----------



## stauty trout (Jul 19, 2012)

dabutcher said:


> The bunks are short because the MA has integrated trim tabs. The trim tabs are actually on the bottom of the hull and longer bunks would make contact with the trim tabs. However, after changing my mind for the 50th time, I've decided to go with the Blackjack. Through some research I learned that the 21 ft. Mavericks are notorious for stringer failures. I will be picking up the Blackjack tomorrow.


You won't be disappointed in the Blackjack... That, an old 23' kenner, 22' pathfinder are my dream bay boats


----------

